# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  A whole website devoted to my favourite food

## Moondog55

Millionaire’s Bacon 
I like a little sweetness with my salty bacon but that is just a little too much. 
Still crisped up and eaten instead of popcorn at the movies??

----------

